# erm... what are these?



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

I wound up with four types of plants and forgot to write down what they were, and I will admit I picked kinda at random, and the floaties came with the shrimp. 

Thanks, I feel pretty dumb for not writing it all down.
-Unnr


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

The last one on the right is a type of Anubias plant.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In the first picture, the floating plant is Duckweed. It will multiply very quickly if given the chance.

Also in the first picture, the other plant under the water appears to be the same plant in the second picture (that is in the background). It appears to be a non-aquatic plant, so it is best removed before it dies and pollutes your aquarium.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The one with the long pointy leaves looks like giant hygrophilia...
The shorter smaller fine leafed one looks like rotala...


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

carmenh said:


> The one with the long pointy leaves looks like giant hygrophilia...
> The shorter smaller fine leafed one looks like rotala...


Theres also a possiblity the one that is smaller fine leafed could be stargrass.


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Also in the first picture, the other plant under the water appears to be the same plant in the second picture (that is in the background). It appears to be a non-aquatic plant, so it is best removed before it dies and pollutes your aquarium.


That one's growing really nicely, more new growth than old, after a week and a half, so I think it's ok. It's also planting a LOT of roots, and one stalk is getting too tall for the tank. I was told to cut it off above a node and plant the clipping, which I will probably do soonish.

Thanks for the info, folks, I really appreciate it.

Does anyone know what the Anubias is likely to want? It is doing ok, but not well.

The rotala/stargrass and HyGrophila (I think this is what I thought was Hydrophilla) all show quite a bit of new growth. The duckweed is getting eaten & getting lifted out of the water here and there by my clumsiness, so is right now suffering a pretty high attrition rate. How does it multiply? Would it look like one floaty with two roots and then split? Or does it just always have two roots? How much of it would be a good amount to have?

Too many questions, I know -- sorry 

-Unnr


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

Anubias is a naturally slow grower, about 1-2 leafs a week.

Frogbit multiplies by producing a clone, attached together by a shoot, then becomes seperated.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

mointhehouse128 said:


> Anubias is a naturally slow grower, about 1-2 leafs a week.
> 
> Frogbit multiplies by producing a clone, attached together by a shoot, then becomes seperated.


Isn't it 1-2 leaves a month?


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

depends on the type of light you have, mine is 1 per week with about 1 wpg, I'm getting one that is 3 wpg, and that should make it about 2-3 per week. And if you use CO2, even more leaves in a shorter period will happen.


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

mointhehouse128 said:


> depends on the type of light you have, mine is 1 per week with about 1 wpg, I'm getting one that is 3 wpg, and that should make it about 2-3 per week. And if you use CO2, even more leaves in a shorter period will happen.


Ok... I'm getting lots of new growth on that, then, too, c. 1 per week.

I think it's rotala, not stargrass, and duckweed, not frogbit, based on google image searches.

-Unnr


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Anubias can grow quickly too, it just tolerates low-tech setups and as such, grows slower in that environment.

The others: Duckweed, Rotala (not sure which one) and the other plant doesn't seem to be aquatic...at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Anubias can grow quickly too, it just tolerates low-tech setups and as such, grows slower in that environment.
> 
> The others: Duckweed, Rotala (not sure which one) and the other plant doesn't seem to be aquatic...at least not to my knowledge.


Yes, duckweed is much smaller than frogbit. And I've never seen that background plant in an aquarium yet. Where did you get these plants from?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is amazingly fast growth for an Anubias. I got 1 leaf per week, and that was with high light and high CO2...

I suppose your mileage may vary.


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> That is amazingly fast growth for an Anubias. I got 1 leaf per week, and that was with high light and high CO2...
> 
> I suppose your mileage may vary.


The plants (save the duckweed) came from Menagerie petshop. That background one was sold to me as Hygrophila, (but I misheard as hydrophila), that's the only one of the four plants I did remember the name of.

I haven't got a huge sample size to work from, I've only had the plants and Cardinals for two weeks . And I lost a leaf, as well as gaining two, so maybe I should count it as half a leaf a week. And the new ones are pretty small compaired to the one that died. So. yeah. Like I said, it doesn't appear to be dying, but I didn't feel like it was doing very well until people said it grows quite slowly. <shrug>

I should also point out that the tank gets 1hr of sunlight/day, which may alter the light calculation pretty significantly. The tank light is on 10 hrs a day, and the tank gets significant indirect westlight sunrise to sunset

-Unnr


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting.

The leaves on the plant do look similar to hygrophila corymbosa, but the stem is what throws me off.

I know Mengarie has been getting some of their plants from a different supplier...perhaps it was grown emmersed.

I trust the store (and Harold knows his plants far better than I do), so if they say it is hygro, I am inclined to say that I am wrong and agree that it is.


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The leaves on the plant do look similar to hygrophila corymbosa, but the stem is what throws me off.
> 
> ...


Yup, that was what I saw in the google searches I did... this one is really stemmy, and some people say the stem should be redish. The stems may be shading towards redish on mine, but very slowly. It is filling out with more leaves at each node, so maybe you're onto someting with the growing conditions. I was suprised by the pattern of the new growth, based on my experience with regular garden variety plants 

Is Harold the young guy who keeps helping me out and feeds the fish, or the thin guy who does the ordering and is a curt but interesting to talk to?

-Unnr


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Harold = curt and interesting


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Unnr said:


> Is Harold the young guy who keeps helping me out and feeds the fish, or the thin guy who does the ordering and is a *curt but interesting to talk to?*





Chris S said:


> Harold = curt and interesting




An _interesting_ description.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

And really good looking....are you reading this Harold???


----------

